# My Female HM White Platinum



## domsbetta (Jul 24, 2012)

​
This is my first post and this is my female collection
my name's Dom from Indonesia


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice clean color.
How old are they? Their tails look more like delta tails.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Another Dom who's in love with whites! Hehe. 

They're very elegant girls for sure.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:-DFor a moment there, I thought MrV had changed his name! They are beautiful.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Wow, those look magical. Definitely hard to find in the state.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ohhhh! I want one!!!! D:


----------



## domsbetta (Jul 24, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Very nice clean color.
> How old are they? Their tails look more like delta tails.


thank you mate :-D
they are 4 months old



inareverie85 said:


> Another Dom who's in love with whites! Hehe.
> 
> They're very elegant girls for sure.





tpocicat said:


> :-DFor a moment there, I thought MrV had changed his name! They are beautiful.


i'm a new member in this forum
i don't know whose "dom" and "MrV" your talking about
sorry 

btw, thanks for your compliment

*and sorry for bad english


----------



## domsbetta (Jul 24, 2012)

MSG said:


> Wow, those look magical. Definitely hard to find in the state.





pinkcupid765 said:


> Ohhhh! I want one!!!! D:


you can get those in Indonesia
come and visit Indonesia, mate
Indonesia is a beautiful country


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

We have a breeder on here. His username is Mr. Vampire 181 his real name is Dominic. And he has a pretty nice line of white Bettas. Except he breeds half moon plakats.. Not long fin half moons. Nice fish "dom"

Also. I think you have excellent English! From what I've seen half of the people on this forum don't have English as good as yours. People typing with using n, u, etc as full words just confuse me


----------



## domsbetta (Jul 24, 2012)

Mo said:


> We have a breeder on here. His username is Mr. Vampire 181 his real name is Dominic. And he has a pretty nice line of white Bettas. Except he breeds half moon plakats.. Not long fin half moons. Nice fish "dom"
> 
> Also. I think you have excellent English! From what I've seen half of the people on this forum don't have English as good as yours. People typing with using n, u, etc as full words just confuse me


ooooo, i see
i will look for him now 

is that what you thought about my english, mate? 
are you sure? :-D :cheers:
in indonesia, english is not a favourite language :-(


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

domsbetta said:


> ooooo, i see
> i will look for him now
> 
> is that what you thought about my english, mate?
> ...


Yes. I am 110 percent sure..you have very good english


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

You could find Mr.V in the breeding section ;-) thats where i check whenever i need him XD beautiful girls though
and yeah i thought you where him to :lol:


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

These fish look amazing, reminds me of everything good and pure in our lives haha.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I wish I could have one!!! So beautiful my jaw dropped!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LOL. I seriously though someone had stolen my name and pics when I saw this thread lol!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ :rofl:


----------



## tones2SS (Jul 28, 2012)

Very, very nice. I'm not usually a fan of the female Bettas, but those look great.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

O.O gorgeous girls!


----------



## domsbetta (Jul 24, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> You could find Mr.V in the breeding section ;-) thats where i check whenever i need him XD beautiful girls though
> and yeah i thought you where him to :lol:


he already here :lol:



KevinPham123 said:


> These fish look amazing, reminds me of everything good and pure in our lives haha.


hahahahaha :lol::lol:



CandiceMM said:


> I wish I could have one!!! So beautiful my jaw dropped!!


there are so many seller in aquabid or other website, mate
maybe you could find one 



MrVampire181 said:


> LOL. I seriously though someone had stolen my name and pics when I saw this thread lol!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 



betta lover1507 said:


> ^^^ :rofl:





tones2SS said:


> Very, very nice. I'm not usually a fan of the female Bettas, but those look great.





blueridge said:


> O.O gorgeous girls!


many thanks for the compliments


----------

